# Gestionnaire d'absence



## leboss38 (11 Septembre 2008)

Hello tous le monde,

Quel fut ma surprise de voir que pour créer une règle en tant que gestionnaire d'absence sous MAIL v2,1,3 ça marchait mais pas de façon souhaité.

Je m'explique j'ai créer une règle qui renvoi un message d'absence lorsque celui-ci arrive sur ma boite mail. Mais en selectionnant tous les messages il me sélectionne tous. Or ce que je souhaite faire c'est qu'il réponde uniquement sur les nouveaux messages que je reçoit lors de l'absence.

Donc du coup, c'est inutilisable et de plus il faut laisser le mac allumé et Mail ouvert sinon la règle ne s'applique pas (ce qui est normal entre autre car c'est un paramétrage au niveau de mail et  non au niveau ed mon fai).

Par contre j'aurai voulu savoir si vous aviez une solution intermédiaire pour faire cela?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## schwebb (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Créer des règles au niveau du FAI...


----------



## leboss38 (13 Septembre 2008)

J'ai vu mais j'aurai préféré par mon mac car j'ai plusieurs @ chez différents hébergeurs (orange, free, gmail, hotmail, ovh)


----------

